# checkliste schweden



## marcooo (20. Februar 2012)

hi angelboarder 

Dieses Jahr geht es Ende August zum ersten Mal nach Smaland zum Fischen und Entspannen an den Solgen. Wir sind zu zweit.

Da ich mir eine Art Checkliste zusammenstellen wollte und auch hier schon leider erfolglos danach gesucht habe, dachte ich könnte man doch zusammen eine solche Liste erstellen.
Darüber freuen sich doch sicher auch andere (schweden)reisende.

Was hält ihr davon bzw habt ihr lust mitzuhelfen ?!
Gerne auch Kritik und Tipps über unnötiges tackle von Schwedenerfahrenen

gruss marco


----------



## wachteltyp (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Hi,
gute Idee! Für mich und meine Familie gehts im Juni auch nach Südschweden. Mein Vater und ich werden ordentlich Gerät mitnehmen, also pro Person 3-4 Ruten, jede menge Wobbler, Jerks und Gummi´s, Hartmono´s. Zum Posenfischen auf Hecht Posen, Drillinge, Einzelhaken, Stahlvorfächer, Quetschhülsen und Quetschzange. Zum Posenfischen um Köderfische zu fangen:
Posen, Haken, Futterkörbe, Maden, Mais und Futtermittel.
Zum Angeln auf Grund nehm ich Aalhaken, Karpfenhaken, Bleie, Würmer und Boilies.
mfg wachteltyp


----------



## marcooo (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

super, so wäre ja der anfang schon mal gemacht

ok ich denke ich erstelle mal grob eine liste und wir können sie nach und nach immer ergänzen, so dass am ende eine vernünftige fertige checkliste für jedermann entsteht.

rutencombos: 
         1 x mittlere spinnrute + rolle (hecht,zander)
         1 x Matchrute + rolle ( köderfische, schleien ...)
         2 x mittlere Karpfenruten ca 2,75 lbs + Rolle (Grundfischen + 
              schweres posenfischen)
Köder:
         Gummiköder in versch. Farben und Grössen
         Wobbler in versch F. & G.
         Spinner
         Jerkbaits

         Mais
         Würmer ? ( mitnehmen oder vor ort kaufen ??? )
         Maden ?
         Anfüttermittel


Tackle (zubehör) :

          Haken, drillinge + Vorfächer Stahl und Hardmono
          Haken für Friedfische + passende feinere Vorfächer
          Blei
          Posen (waggler, hechtposen)
          Hakenlöser, Zangen, Messer

Kleidung:



Lebensmittel:




Erste Hilfe/ Reiseapotheke


----------



## wachteltyp (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

rutencombos: 
1 x leichte Spinnrute  Wg von 2-20gr+ Rolle für Barsch und Forelle
1 x leichte Baitcaster WG von 5-30gr + Rolle für Barsch und Forelle
1 x Posenrute + Rolle für Köderfische und Schleie
1 x Grundrute bis 80gr + Rolle (Grundfischen und Naturköder)
1 x Jerkbaitrute 60-100gr + Rolle für Hecht
1 x Mittlere Spinnrute 15-60gr + Rolle für Hecht und Zander
1 x Mittlere Spinnrute 25-50gr + Rolle für Hecht und Zander
1 x Schwere Spinnrute bis 100gr + Rolle für Hecht 
1 x Posenrute für Hecht bis 150gr + Rolle
1 x Spinnrute 10-30gr + Rolle 
vielleicht noch 2 Fliegenruten

also für 2 Personen


Köder:
Gummiköder in versch. Farben und Grössen
Wobbler in versch F. & G.
Spinner
Jerkbaits

Mais
Würmer vor Ort kaufen
Maden vor Ort kaufen
Anfüttermittel


Tackle (zubehör) :

Haken, drillinge + Vorfächer Stahl und Hardmono
Haken für Friedfische + passende feinere Vorfächer
Blei
Posen (waggler, hechtposen)
Hakenlöser, Zangen, Messer

Kleidung:



Lebensmittel:




Erste Hilfe/ Reiseapotheke


----------



## brocxxxxx (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



marcooo schrieb:


> super, so wäre ja der anfang schon mal gemacht
> 
> ok ich denke ich erstelle mal grob eine liste und wir können sie nach und nach immer ergänzen, so dass am ende eine vernünftige fertige checkliste für jedermann entsteht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco (?),

Zu den Ruten und Rollen ist ja schon Einiges gesagt, da unterscheidet sich das Fischen in Småland auch nicht wesentlich zum heimischen Gebrauch. Eine pauschale Checkliste für Schweden zu erstellen ist einfach nicht möglich. Schweden ist 1500km lang. Im Norden gibts andere Arten und völlig andere Bedingungen als im Süden. Das Frühjahr verlangt anderes Material als der Sommer oder Herbst. Wo will man da anfangen? 
Ich würde Würmer und Maden, besonders Tauwürmer, auf alle Fälle vom zu Hause mitnehmen. Ich kenne die Versorgung vor Ort nicht, aber sehr häufig muss man elendig weit fahren um das zu bekommen (wenn man es überhaupt bekommt). Lebensmittel würde ich nur für das Ankunftswochenende kaufen, derweil ist alles nicht mehr so teuer, wie vor der EU-Zeit und frische Sachen schmecken nun mal besser als 2 Wochen lang Aldi-Dauerwurst. Zur Kleidung: Mensch marco, Du fährst nach Südschweden, nicht zum Nordpol. Das Wetter ist so wie in Bispingen, nimm das mit was Du auch zu Hause zum Fischen anziehst. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du dort ein Motorboot hast. Hier ein Link zu einer schwedischen Seite, auf der du auch einen Tiefenkarte findest:    http://www.algen.nu/djupkartor.asp#C
Das ist viel wichtiger, besonders der vielen Steine im Wasser wegen, als so manche andere Überlegung. Stell Dich mal auf tieferes Fischen ein. Da Du im August fährst und nicht am Nordpol bist, wirst Du aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach warmes Wasser haben, und dann geht besonders der Hecht gern eine Etage tiefer. lt. Tiefenkarte ist der "Teich" max. 20 Meter tief, da wirds ausreichend Platz für den Gebrauch von "Gummi" geben, oder beim Schleppen für Wobbler, die mehr als 5-6 Meter machen. Sag mir welche Farbe das Wasser hat und ich sage Dir welche Köderfarbe ich nehmen würde!

Mach was draus
Andreas


----------



## Spliff (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Hallo zusamen , 

War letztes Jahr in Schweden bei Sissi und Olle auf der Insel Risö 

Sehr gut waren recht schwere Löffel ähnlich Efzett nur schlanker  . ( Damit hatten wir die meisten Hechte ) :m

Lg Bernhard


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Wie schon gesagt, Verpflegung nur für die ersten Tage und
Pils gibts auf der Fähre. Roundabout 10,- Euros die Palette zu 24 Dosen - Pfandfrei :q


----------



## Prinzchen (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



wachteltyp schrieb:


> Maden vor Ort kaufen



Ich habe die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass Maden in S in Angelläden nur schwierig - und wenn dann deutlich teurer als hier - zu bekommen sind.

Grund: geringe Nachfrage.

Ein kleines Döschen kostete so viel wie hier ein ganzer Liter.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Also Ruten braucht man gar nicht so viele. Ich hab nicht mal so viele :m. Ich hab immer 2 Spinnruten 2 Grundruten und eine Matchrute dabei und bin damit immer bestens ausgekommen. Man kann an ne Spinnrute ja auch mal ne Grundmontage hängen. 

Am wichtigsten sind meiner Meinung nach Bier und Zigaretten. Ich bin zwar kein Alkoholiker aber auf mein Feierabendbier am See will ich nicht verzichten und das Bier oben in Schweden schmeckt einfach bescheiden.

Was man auch mitnehmen sollte sind warme Sachen sowie GUTE Regenklamotten, die nicht nach 10 Minuten durchgenässt sind. 

Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht wirklich. Kommt halt immer auf die Person an und was man eben da hat. Wenn du hast, nimm dir auch ein Echolot mit. Ist aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ich nehme mir in einer Kühlbox auch immer Würmer und Maden mit. Muss man aber auch nicht. Du kannst dir auch Futter mitnehmen. Muss man aber auch nicht :vik:.


----------



## LachsW (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

:q:q:q top zu lesen hier :m

 für uns ( 2 Mann + Hund ) gehts dieses Jahr erstmalig nach schweden. Ende Apr./ Anfang Mai (anders geht leider nicht...)  solls los gehn. Ostseeküste entlang und dann mal schaun wos ein hinverschlägt. 
Material wird wie hier mitgenommen, also die Kiste ordentlich vollgeladen, und los gehts. Super Tipp mit den Maden. :m@ breamhunter: Noch Superer Tipp mit dem Bräu auf der Fähre, weil spart Gewicht auf der Fahrt.  #6 
In dem Sinne Prost


----------



## hajobu (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

#dMais
         Würmer ? ( mitnehmen oder vor ort kaufen ??? )
         Maden ?
         Anfüttermittel

Schau mal unter www.Superwurm.de nach, da bestelle ich mir auch immer die Würmer für Schweden. Die haben auch so schöne Eimer, wo man sie prima mitnehmen kann. Kühlakku auf die Erde, Eimer hintern Sitz und los gehts. In Schweden kannst Du Pech haben, dass Du in dem Sandboden dort keine Würmer findest. Maden ist auch schwierig, die meisten Schweden angeln nicht damit, und die Händler haben sie nicht im Sortiment, weil sie niemand kauft.


----------



## engelspitter (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

auf jeden Fall mitnehmen : Autann Mückenschutzmittel zum aufspühen auf die Haut... kostet zwar was mehr, hält die Plagegeister aber gut ab. Auf jeden Fall auch Mückenstecker für die Steckdose. Sonnenschutzmittel weil in Schweden auch schweineteuer... wenn man an der Ostsee ist kann man ruhig Schutzfaktor 20 oder mehr nehmen. 
Wenn man nicht gerade an der Küste Lebensmittel kaufen geht, ist es garnicht viel teurer als bei uns.... nur Schnaps würde ich mir verkneifen oder wirklich von hier mitnehmen... Bier entweder auf der Fähre ( Empfehlung : Carlsberg Gold ) oder in den Alkläden in den silbernen halb Liter Dosen Stark Oil... ich meine die Dose hätte 120 Kronen gekostet.. also nen 1,20 € ungefähr... wie bei uns an der Tanke... also wegen Bier würde ich mich nicht Jeck machen... nur Bier beim auswärtigen Essen kostet gerne schonmal 5 € das Glas oder mehr...


----------



## Connaught (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

...und evtl. eine Schwimmweste, Bootsrutenhalter und Abhakmatte einpacken!


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



engelspitter schrieb:


> Bier entweder auf der Fähre ( Empfehlung : Carlsberg Gold ) oder in den Alkläden in den silbernen halb Liter Dosen Stark Oil... ich meine die Dose hätte 120 Kronen gekostet.. also nen 1,20 € ungefähr... wie bei uns an der Tanke...



Wir hatten immer Becks 
Alkläden - Systembolaget. Sind besser gesichert als bei uns die Sparkassen :q
120 Kronen - ca. 12 Euros


----------



## brocxxxxx (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wir hatten immer Becks
> Alkläden - Systembolaget. Sind besser gesichert als bei uns die Sparkassen :q
> 120 Kronen - ca. 12 Euros



Das sind leider vergangene Zeiten (Merkels Europolitik sei Dank). Für einen Euro bekommst Du im Moment mal geade 8,7 Kronen.
Also kostet Dein Bier im Schnitt 1,45 Euro in der Systembolaget.
Sonntags geschlossen, Samstag bis 15.00 Uhr. Werkstags 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr.
Es gibt fast keine Einfuhrbeschränkung mehr, nimms mit aus Good Old Germany!
Rum, Whiskey, Wodka, mindere Qualität ab 30,- € für 0,7 Liter!
Prost
Andreas


----------



## Hannoi1896 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Das sind leider vergangene Zeiten (Merkels Europolitik sei Dank).



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man solche Posts in einem Anglerforum unterlassen.

Nimm Alkohol und Tabakwaren auf jeden Fall aus Deutschland mit. Du kannst auch Bier in Dosen auf der Fähre kaufen. Die haben da glaube ich Heineken und Becks zu guten Preisen.


----------



## marcooo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



brockmöller schrieb:


> > Eine pauschale Checkliste für Schweden zu erstellen ist einfach nicht  möglich. Schweden ist 1500km lang. Im Norden gibts andere Arten und  völlig andere Bedingungen als im Süden. Das Frühjahr verlangt anderes  Material als der Sommer oder Herbst. Wo will man da anfangen?
> 
> 
> @brockmüller
> ...


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man solche Posts in einem Anglerforum unterlassen.
> 
> Nimm Alkohol und Tabakwaren auf jeden Fall aus Deutschland mit. Du kannst auch Bier in Dosen auf der Fähre kaufen. Die haben da glaube ich Heineken und Becks zu guten Preisen.



Ob Dir meine, wirklich nur am Rande erwähnte Kritik an Frau Merkel, nun passt oder nicht. Ich finde sehr wohl dass ein Hinweis auf den Kursverfalls zur schwedischen Krone einen Hinweis wert ist. Immerhin hat sich ein Schwedenurlaub, und darum geht es ja wohl bei diesen Beiträgen, innerhalb von ca. 12 Monaten um ca. 20 % verteuert. Vielleicht ficht Dich das, als potentiell gut gestellten Menschen nicht an, aber meine Bekannten und Freunde, die jährlich mindestens einen Aufenthalt in Schweden verbringen, beklagen das. Was das mit "keine Ahnung haben" zu tun hat, wirst Du sicher in einem weiteren, wertvollen Beitag erläutern, richtig? 

Da eine Diskussion über die Leistungen der derzeitigen Regierung, im Zusammenhang mit dem Eurokurs, tatsächlich nicht ins Board gehören, kannst Du mir ja mal Deine, sicherlich fundierte und mit profundem Wissen untermauerte Meinung als
PN schicken. Muss aber nicht sein!


----------



## Schwedenpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Hej,

irgendwie interessant dieser Thread, wenn auch vollkommen "wild". Warum?

In Schweden sollte man Checklisten unterteilen:

Kleidung grundsätzlich ähnlich wie in Deutschland, nur die Monate April/Mai und September/Oktober unterscheiden sich oftmals gravierend (längerer Winter - nicht immer / früherer Herbst - nicht immer).

Verpflegung gilt universal, da könnte man pauschal sammeln, aber Angeln - da schließe ich mich einem Vorschreiber von Seite 1 an: Schweden ist soooooo groß und hat so viele Gewässer.

Fische werden vornehmlich folgende durch Urlauber befischt:

- Hecht: Hauptzielfisch der meisten Angler in Südschweden bis südliche Mittelschweden.

- Barsch: Siehe Hecht, jedoch bei den deutschen wenioger populär, dafür von den Schweden sehr geliebt.

- Dorsch: Vornehmlich in Skane und Blekinge als Zielfisch zu sehen.

- Hering: DER schwedische Frühlingsfisch, bis in den Juni hinein packt die Schweden an der Küste das "Sill-Fieber".

- Hornhecht: Sehr gutes aufkommen im Süden und Osten Schwedens, aber nicht so populär.

- MeFo und Lachs: südliche und östliche Küste Schwedens laden geradezu ein diesen Fischen nachzustellen, viele Urlauber verzichten jedoch auf diesen Fisch.

- Lachs (diesesmal Flüße): Sehr beliebt! Diverse Lachsflüsse in Schweden genießen einen legendären Ruf. Sicher kein billiges Vergnügen, aber für die richtigen Lachsangler ein MUSS!!!
Ab Mittelschweden und im Norden wunderbar und günstig, dort mischt saich auch der Saibling in dieses Vergnügen ein.

- Karpfen: In Schweden seit ca 4-5 Jahren ein absolut beliebter Fisch. Die C & R Angelfraktion in Schweden wächst stetig und Karpfen ist ein sehr populärer Sportfisch.

- Schleien: Sehr gutes Aufkommen in den Seen von Schweden, besonders Smaland und Värmland. Da dieser Fisch wenig beangelt wird gibt es immer wieder Sternstunden für manche Angler.

- u.v.m.

Was also soll man an Geräten empfehlen bei dieser Auswahl?

Ein kurzes Wort zu Mückenmittel:

Wie Engelsplitter schon schrieb sollte man Mückenschutz dsabei haben, es mag aber zu bedenken sein, das insbesondere ab Juli die Mückenplage einsetzt und bis Mitte September geht. Im Mai/Juni hatte ich bislang noch keine großen Probleme mit Mücken (außer denen, die meine Geldbörse verlassen hatten |bigeyes ). Elektronsiche Mückenjäger braucht man nicht, in Schweden kann man alles dahingehend kaufen. Viel wichtiger ist es die Türen und Fenster einfach geschlossen zu halten 


Zigaretten: Ich nehme meine Rauchwaren aus Deutschland mit, denn diese sind im Preis schon etwas höher als hier - wenn auch minimal. Maßgebend dabei natürlich auch der Umrechnungskurs, der von 1 = 8,- bis 1-9,9 schwankt.

Bier:
Wer nicht unbedingt Bier mit über 2,9% trinken möchte, der kann auch in Schweden, z.B. ICA, sein Bier kaufen. Ich kaufe mir mein Bier in Schweden, Norrland 2,9%, da zahle ich für 0,5 l 6er Pack zwischen SEK 27,-- bis SEK 35,-- , dafür stopfe ich mein Auto nicht voll. Teuer wird es bei Starköl, insbesondere wenn man in den Sytembollaget gehen muss.


Lebensmittel nehme ich grundsätzlich nicht mit nach Schweden, denn dort kann man im Preisniveau von REWE einkaufen, also spare ich lieber Benzin  #6

Soviel in aller Kürze.


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



marcooo schrieb:


> brockmöller schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @brockmüller
> ...


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> irgendwie interessant dieser Thread, wenn auch vollkommen "wild". Warum?
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Hallo 
meinst Du tatsächlich das:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=HwxGT8DjJIjdtAabnc2ECw&ved=0CGoQ8wIwAA#

Glaube ich nicht so recht
Gruß A.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Schwedenpeter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hej,
> ...


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo
> meinst Du tatsächlich das:
> http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=HwxGT8DjJIjdtAabnc2ECw&ved=0CGoQ8wIwAA#
> 
> ...



Den x-rap gibts in mehreren Versionen. Aber genau diese Farbe meine ich. Ich fische den allerdings in 14 cm (auch 2-teilig läuft hervorragend). Ich habe mehrere davon, allerdings kann man mittlerweile die Farbe fast nicht mehr erkennen, da die Biester die Wobbler derartig zerlegt haben, dass die eigentlich in die Tonne gehören. Merkwürdigerweise fangen die aber immer noch, also bleiben die in der Kiste. 
Das hat dann mit "glauben" nichts mehr zu tun, sondern mit "wissen"! Am besten funtionieren die Dinger beim Schleppen im Freiwasser auf sogenannte "Maränenhechte" und genau die Viecher soll es in Marcos "Urlaubsgewässer" geben. Ich kann Dir ja mal ein Foto von so einem Köder (besser gesagt, was davon übrig ist), schicken, das spricht dann für sich.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

ich werd den alten Deibel tun und ne Farbdiskussion lostreten:m
Nur : das Blau hatte mir Danie  vor Jahren vor Györ empfohlen, das ist allerdings Ostsee.
In den braungefärbten Gewässer gingen bei mir zumindest
Kupfer oder Goldtöne besser. Das waren allerdings nicht dieser See spezifisch
Gruß A.


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> brockmöller schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hej,
> ...


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich werd den alten Deibel tun und ne Farbdiskussion lostreten:m
> Nur : das Blau hatte mir Danie  vor Jahren vor Györ empfohlen, das ist allerdings Ostsee.
> In den braungefärbten Gewässer gingen bei mir zumindest
> Kupfer oder Goldtöne besser. Das waren allerdings nicht dieser See spezifisch
> Gruß A.



Ich kenne Daniel Aerts sehr gut, der hat für uns in Güo als "Guide" gearbeitet und ist wohl immer noch dabei, oder?
Ich bin nicht immer seiner Auffassung was Köder und/oder Farben betrifft! Aber Du hast Recht: 100 Angler, 100 Farben und Meinungen. Man muss an seinen Köder glauben, dann passt das schon.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Ich kenne Daniel Aerts sehr gut, der hat für uns in Güo als "Guide" gearbeitet und ist wohl immer noch dabei, oder?
> Ich bin nicht immer seiner Auffassung was Köder und/oder Farben betrifft! Aber Du hast Recht: 100 Angler, 100 Farben und Meinungen. Man muss an seinen Köder glauben, dann passt das schon.


 
Damit hast du mehrere Fragen auf einmal beantwortet:q,
ob das Daniel noch macht, kann ich nicht sagen und Güo ist natürlich die richtige Ortsbezeichnung
Mich hat nur wirklich interessiert, ob du genau diese Frabe meinst, ich wollte dich damit nicht kritisieren oder so. War vom Timing etwas blöd, durch diesen m.M. nach etwas unqualifizierten Beitrag des Herrn Hanoi in Bezug auf den Wechselkurs
Gruß A.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Schwedenpeter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


----------



## Schwedenpeter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich werd den alten Deibel tun und ne Farbdiskussion lostreten:m
> Nur : das Blau hatte mir Danie vor Jahren vor Györ empfohlen, das ist allerdings Ostsee.
> In den braungefärbten Gewässer gingen bei mir zumindest
> Kupfer oder Goldtöne besser. Das waren allerdings nicht dieser See spezifisch
> Gruß A.


 

Hej,

Kupfer und Goldtöne ist das, was man hier in Deutschland gerne vermittelt.

Eine Universalfarbe gibt es auch in Schweden nicht, aber blauer Rücken und helle Bauchseite funktionieren fast überall.

Ich hatte meine Sternstunde in dunklen Waldseen (auch in der Ostsee) mit GuFi zwischen 14-18 cm in der Farbe Motoröl-Glitter!!!!


Mache dir einmal den Spaß, falls du einen solcher Köder zur Hand hast, und führe diesen im Wasser - was siehst du? Richtig, er verfärbt sich grünlich. Je tiefer, je leuchtender #6


----------



## hajobu (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



engelspitter schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall mitnehmen : Autann Mückenschutzmittel zum aufspühen auf die Haut... kostet zwar was mehr, hält die Plagegeister aber gut ab. Auf jeden Fall auch Mückenstecker für die Steckdose. Sonnenschutzmittel weil in Schweden auch schweineteuer... wenn man an der Ostsee ist kann man ruhig Schutzfaktor 20 oder mehr nehmen.
> Wenn man nicht gerade an der Küste Lebensmittel kaufen geht, ist es garnicht viel teurer als bei uns.... nur Schnaps würde ich mir verkneifen oder wirklich von hier mitnehmen... Bier entweder auf der Fähre ( Empfehlung : Carlsberg Gold ) oder in den Alkläden in den silbernen halb Liter Dosen Stark Oil... ich meine die Dose hätte 120 Kronen gekostet.. also nen 1,20 € ungefähr... wie bei uns an der Tanke... also wegen Bier würde ich mich nicht Jeck machen... nur Bier beim auswärtigen Essen kostet gerne schonmal 5 € das Glas oder mehr...




Bier und Schnaps würde ich mir von hier mitnehmen, soviel wie man jetzt mitnehmen darf, könnt Ihr garnicht trinken !!
Es gibt auch in den Supermärkten Leichtbier, das schmeckt auch ganz gut, kommt auf die Marke an. Es ist sehr billig, das Pfand für den Kasten ist teurer als das Bier !!


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Damit hast du mehrere Fragen auf einmal beantwortet:q,
> ob das Daniel noch macht, kann ich nicht sagen und Güo ist natürlich die richtige Ortsbezeichnung
> Mich hat nur wirklich interessiert, ob du genau diese Frabe meinst, ich wollte dich damit nicht kritisieren oder so. War vom Timing etwas blöd, durch diesen m.M. nach etwas unqualifizierten Beitrag des Herrn Hanoi in Bezug auf den Wechselkurs
> Gruß A.



Alles ist gut! Hatte ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Konnte mir dennoch einige Fotos nicht verkneifen. Hab den x-rap so schnell nicht gefunden, sehr wohl aber den Halco in silber-blau (R 19). Den Köder habe ich in der Saison 2011, 3 x dick und fett lackiert um die Farbe zu schützen, aber die Gier nach dem Wobbler macht das Ganze sinnlos. Der Köder wude von Ende Juni bis Mitte November gefischt und war brandneu.
So schlecht kann dann die Farbe nicht sein.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> Kupfer und Goldtöne ist das, was man hier in Deutschland gerne vermittelt.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, das geht schon auf eigenes Probieren zurück 
Motoroil mit Glitter ist immer einen Versuch wert, mange tack#6


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

nach den Bildern: ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit testen
Da hatten sich aber einige Mutti's echt verliebt oder so:q


----------



## brocxxxxx (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nach den Bildern: ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit testen
> Da hatten sich aber einige Mutti's echt verliebt oder so:q



Habe nicht mitgezählt, aber grob geschätzt 75 Hechte (Hecht bedeutet größer 85 cm) und ein paar Würstchen. Da wo ich fische trauen sich die "Schicken" nicht hin.
Siehe Foto:


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

ich werde nur blau durchs Wasser leiern|wavey:
Glückwunsch zu dem Fang


----------



## marcooo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



> Schau Dir mal die Farbe SB vom x-rap (Rapala) oder die Farbe R 19 des  Halco Sorcerers an, dann weißt Du was ich empfehle. Wir haben hier  ebenso leicht trübe Bedingungen (das Wasser ist eisenhaltig, also Rost)  und diese Farben funktionieren perfekt.
> Beide Köder nebst Farben, solltest Du im Internet finden.


danke danke
die wobbler werde ich mir mal testen, klingt sehr vielversprechend, dann gehen die kopytos blau/perl bestimmt auch gut 

gruss marco


----------



## Hannoi1896 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*



marcooo schrieb:


> danke danke
> die wobbler werde ich mir mal testen, klingt sehr vielversprechend, dann gehen die kopytos blau/perl bestimmt auch gut
> 
> gruss marco



Kopytos in Perl, Gelb und Motoroil sind top in Schweden. Mehr Farben braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht.

Auch super sind Salt Shaker von Lunker City in ähnlichen Farben. Braucht man gar nicht groß jiggen. Einkurbeln mit Pausen reicht.


----------



## marcooo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

hallo,
da es die reise so langsam immer näher rückt kommen mir noch so ein paar gedanken bzgl echolot und da dachte ich wärme den alten thread mal auf.

wie wichtig ist es denn bei der ersten schweden / solgen reise ein echolot dabei zu haben ? und wenn unbedingt notwendig, tut es denn auch ein günstiges gerät wie zb das lowrance x4 pro ???

vielen dank im vorraus

gruss marcooo


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Boot mit Motor und Echolot sind meiner Meinung nach unerlässlich.Das Echolot brauchst du einfach um die entsprechenden Kanten und Rinnen zu finden. Es geht nicht darum damit Fische aufzuspüren aber sich mit seinen Ködern in der richtigen Tiefe zu bewegen ist gerade im Sommer sau wichtig. Ansonsten fährst du ahnungslos über den See und wunderst dich das du nichts oder nur sehr wenig fängst.
Das Lowrance sollte für das was du machst allemal reichen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## marcooo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

hallo und danke für die schnelle antwort @schwedenangler

muss es denn zwingend eine portable version sein oder oder kann man auch ein normales echolot portabel nutzen?

hab einen emotor gebucht, kann ich das echo daran zur stromversorgung anschliessen ?


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Du solltest die portable Version nehmen. Ist für Transport und Einsatz im Boot besser da es nicht fest installiert wird.
Ich würde auch eine eigene Batterie nehmen da ansonsten die des E-Motors schneller leer würde.
Aber mit einem E-Motor wirst du auf den großen Seen nicht weit kommen.Da wäre schon ein kleiner 5 PS Aussenborder besser. Wenn mal ein bißchen mehr Wind aufkommt stehst du mit deinem E-Motor im Regen und kommst nicht mehr von der Stelle.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## marcooo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Hallo. 
Der Motor ist schon gebucht . Naja immer noch besser als Paddeln . Ok dann werde ich mich mal nach einem geeigneten Echolot umsehen. Hast du denn vielleicht gerade noch einen Tipp wo ( welche tiefen usw.) ich im solgen Mitte Ende August mit meiner suche nach den Fischen beginnen sollte?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Na ja , wie´s im Solgen speziell aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen . Es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich das du irgendwo zwischen 5 und 15m fischen musst.Da wirst du halt etwas suchen müssen.Du solltest mit unterschiedlich tief laufenden Wobblern fischen und dann sehen wo du die Bisse drauf bekommst. Ist halt um diese Jahreszeit schwierig und etwas Sucherei . 


Gruß Ralf


----------



## bastus (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Moinmoin
Meiner Meinung nach sind die portablen Versionen der Echolothersteller völlig überteuert . Man kann sich die stationären Geräte schnell zu einer Portablen Version umbauen . Einfach gewünschten Bleiakku kaufen, dann eine passende Elektrobox aus kunstoff und passende Kabeldurchführungen besorgen zb bei Conrad elektronik . Akku in die Box , Bildschirm draufschrauben und Fertig . Ist 100% dicht . den Geber an eine alustange schrauben und diese mit ner Schraubzwinge am Boot befestigen .
Bei Bedarf kann ich gern mal ein Bild von meinem Umbau hochladen.
Zum Thema Würmer kann ich nur sagen daß diese in Schweden recht teuer sind und man fast nur die kleinen "metmask" bekommt.
Tauwürmer gibt es allerdings aug jedem Quadrahtmeter Rasen in Schweden in Hülle und Fülle . Ich war schon bestimmt 15 mal in Schweden und hatte noch nie ein Haus bei dem es nicht möglich war nachts im Garten in einer halben Stunde 100 Dicke Tauwürmer zu fangen. Wahrscheinlich bekommt man sie deshalb nicht im Laden.
Petri an alle schwedenurlauber
Ich darf erst nächstes Jahr wieder, war im Frühling schon da
Basti


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

genauso wie bastus beschrieben hat habe ich mein Echolot auch selbst konfektioniert. Eine Blechbox (für el. Werzeuge gedacht) beinhaltet den Akku nebst einer Schaumstoffschale zur Aufnahme des Echos für den Transport und Platz für Ladegerät und Kabelgedöns. In den Deckel habe ich die Befestigungslöcher gebohrt. Das Gerät wird mit Flügelmuttern befestigt. Eine Gummikabeldurchführung sorgt für sicheren Durchgang. Den Geber habe ich auch speziell für verschiedenste Boote folgendermaßen vorbereitet. Ein Bootsrutenhalter (einfacher schwarzer Halter) hält einen Teleskopgartengerätestiel aus Alu von Gardena an dessen unterer Verschraubung der Ultraschallgeber/-empfänger genau ran passt und in Winkellage noch ausrichtbar ist. So lassen sich entsprechend der Bootskannte sowohl Tiefe alsauch Winkellage exakt einstellen. Die Kabel sind so lang, dass die Kist mit dem Display vorn im Bug für Jeden sichtbar platziert werden kann.
Anfänglich bin ich auch nach Schweden ohne Echolot gefahren. Die Fische von der Schilfkannte habe ich natürlich auch ohne gefangen. Mit Echo findet man aber auch in kürzester Zeit die wirklich interessanten Bereiche wie Kanten und Löcher, bekommt Vorstellungen vom Untergrund, die exakte Tiefe und die Wassertemperatur. Gute Geräte verraten einem noch die sog. Sprungschichten, so sie da sind. Also mein Fazit  - nie ohne...
In den ersten Beiträgen dieses Trööts wurden alle möglichen Ruten aufgezählt, die man unbedingt dabei haben sollte. Da ich kein richtiger Angler bin, sehe ich das viel entspannter. Ich nehme lediglich zwei höchstens drei mit. Mit der 3m Teleskop (20-60g) fange ich eigentlich alle Fische vom Hecht 100+ bis Schleie 50+ und sogar die Köderfische für die Räuber. Die Fische sehens doch nicht. Ich wechsele lediglich das Geschirr. Eine kleine 1,8m Kinderrute dient dann nur Zeitvertreib. Hat man eine Raubfischpose gelegt, spinnt man mit der Kurzen ein wenig auf Barsche. Angeln soll doch entspannen.
Ich würde also nicht so viel Kram einpacken. Das Wichtigste ist in den Beiträgen doch schon genannt. Und nicht vergessen, neben dem Angeln sollte man auch noch dieses wunderschöne Land ein wenig kennen lernen. 
LG Schwefi


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: checkliste schweden*

Ihr habt vollkommen recht damit das die portablen Versionen der Echolothersteller überteuert sind. Auch ich habe wie ihr mein Echolot in Eigenregie auf " portabel " umgebaut.
Aber wenn ich mich das erste mal überhaupt mit Echolottechnik befasse und vielleicht auch handwerklich nicht der geschickteste bin dann ist´s vielleicht besser sich die Portabele ersion zu erwerben.

Gruß   Ralf


----------

